# Man, I'm Glad I Got That



## Bigpal (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you ever uttered that phrase or something similar? Ever almost passed on buying something, ended up getting it, and wondered how you did without it? Has something ever surprised you that you use it so much and it really makes your flashlight related world just a little brighter?

I have said this about a few things. I think that the collective community has the integrity to post what it is that made him or her think that without this becoming an advertisement for anyone. Plus, I think we should see some interesting tools and techniques. I am just curious as to what lights, accessories or anything flashlight related has made you say Man I'm Glad I Got That!

I just thought this about the Intellicharge i4. Why? Because I can just put batteries in it, plain and simple. I don't have to worry about what type of battery, voltage, overcharging, etc. it just makes one of the most common tasks that much simpler.


----------



## gollum (Jun 6, 2012)

well I'm glad I bought every Zebralight I own 
they are the smallest lightest most useable lights,they are for mw the perfect balance of quality V's price
I rely on them when I go mountainclimbing and camping and in the car or bike for emergency use etc

the other light related thing I always say 'glad I got that' is the 10 for $5 button lights from DX

I have bought about 70-80 in total so far,they take ages to get flat and they can be stowed anywhere

I gave heaps away to friends and I know 1 saved a life in recent floods.

I think most of us here on CPF are well prepared for emergency situations as we all appreciate the usefulness of lumens

the 3 things I always carry are knife,light,lighter (small Bic,with paracord wrapped and split ring attached)
these are the 3 things that can save your life.yet most people don't have any of them.:thinking:

on another note a thing I always say glad I got it was
Pazzo levers for my motorbike 
a decent jet flame lighter 
my Omega seamaster Co-Axial chronometer 

all the these were relatively expensive but spending $ on things you like or use alot is good value


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 7, 2012)

~

Man I'm Glad I Got That!

after buying ANY brand of Headlamp .............



Now you won't get LOCK-JAW from holding a light in your teeth .

( AND you'll stop druelling on what you're working on )

~


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm glad I got my Leef custom 9P body. 

Not just because they are no longer available. But the versatility is fantastic when mated with the custom Malkoff M60 LED drop-in inside of it. I not only have a light with an excellent design incorporating both Surefire and Leef. But the output is from an excellently designed drop-in as well. Plus, there's another bonus . . . I can use either 2x18500 rechargeable cells, but also 3xCR123 primaries _*without having to change the drop-in!*_

How great is that! Originally I only bought the 2x18500 C-C body because I wanted to have more than just one custom Leef-bodied light. This was during his very last run of custom bodies on Lighthound.com, and I had to have one more. I originally wanted a Leef-bodied M4. Got what I wanted. Just thought it would be a good idea to have one more Leef-bodied light in my collection. Just to have it. Well, my Leef-bodied 9P has surpassed my Leef-bodied M4. It really has. If I switch from primaries to rechargeables and vice-versa, I have to swap the lamp in my M4 as well. Otherwise the output will either be **** poor yellow, or the bulb will explode. Depending on which bulb I'm using with which wrong set of batteries. I pretty much keep the SureFire M61 lamp in it running off of 4xCR123 cells. 

But my Leef-bodied 9P is a different story. Plus,with Leef bodies, you get no gap between the bezel and the body with a Malkoff drop-in. None. With a stock 9P body, very slight gap. With a FiveMega body, very noticeable gap.

What started out as just a "I want more than one in my collection" sort of thing. Turned into "Man, I'm Glad I got That!"


----------



## AZPops (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm glad I bought my Zippo lighter, HDS Rotary, Surefire LX2 / Fury / T1A, and did a trade to acquire my Malkoff Houd Dog XM-L.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 7, 2012)

[h=2]After trying to remember what could go where for a year or two, Man, I'm glad I created this!

~Chance





Rechargeable Battery Usage Guide For My Lights[/h]
*Manufacturer
**LED**Lumens**Voltage Range**Primary Battery**Rechargeable**Level/Modes**4Sevens*Quark Mini AA 85+ CRIXP-G CRI2.7 ~ 90< 1.5vAAEneloop7Quark Mini AA2XP-G R53 ~ 180< 3v2 x AAEneloop7Quark Mini 123XP-G R53 ~ 189.9 ~ 31 CR123ANo7Quark X AA2XM-L.3 ~ 280.9v ~ 4.2v2 x AAEneloopTactical 8Quark Turbo XXM-L.3 ~ 4503v ~ 9v2 x CR123AYes, 2 x 16340Tactical 8Quark RGB Neutral-WhiteMCE-RGB.4 ~ 1503v ~ 9v2 x CR123AYes, 2 x163408 x 4Preon ReVoXP-E R21.5 ~ 82.9v ~ 1.5v1 x AAAEneloop6*Surefire*G2 ~ Malkoff M60FXR-E2353.8v ~ 9v2 x CR123AYes, 2 x 163401G2 ~ CustomLites WarmXM-L T35502.8v ~ 6v2 x CR123ANo3G3 ~ Malkoff M61XP-G2603.4v ~ 9v3 x CR123ANo16P ~ CustomLitesSST-506503.6v ~ 6v2 x CR123AYes, 1 x 186503*Moddoolar*TL65 Triple ~ Cryos 1.1TRP-XPG1,0003v ~ 9.53 x CR123AYes, 2 x 183501*Solarforce*L2 DustBunny BusterDual XP-G5503.6v ~ 6v2 x CR123AYes, 1 x 186503*Spark *HeadlampSD6_460 Neutral WhiteXM-L T5.5 ~ 4601.6v ~ 7.6v2 x CR123A1 X 18650 Only5


Hi All, 

I created this Flashlight ~ Battery chart to help me remember which light can use rechargeable batteries. It had become hard to remember, so I thought why try? 

Now I'm trying to teach myself how to retain the formatting when posting it here at CPF. Lord only knows what my wife's thinking. She's been watching me for the last couple of hours.

~ Chance





If you see any mistakes, please let me know.​


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jun 7, 2012)

Headlamps! My EDC is now a Zebralight and I keep the headband nearby. If you're doing anything at all more than just walking around in a dark place, a headlamp is incredibly more useful than a handheld light. Rechargeable batteries and smart charger. Changed the entire way I used and thought about my lights, to say nothing of the cost and pollution benefits vs. primaries. One of those portable stowable canopies. What a life saver! Get to a job site and 2 minutes later have cover from the rain or sun. Often times have to add a tarp to one or two sides, as here in Oregon the rain frequently comes in sideways. Great for shooting or picnicing or grilling in the back yard. Set it up in the rain while camping and then have a base of operations to set up the tent under. Once the tent is watertight, move the canopy out in front of the tent and you now have a covered outdoor area. Wish I had room to keep one in each of my trucks.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry folks, that previous post WAS separated point by point. CPF took away all my paragraphs and won't let me edit my post. Go figure.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 8, 2012)

AZPops said:


> I'm glad I bought my Zippo lighter . . .



That reminds me, I need to get an aftermarket butane insert for my Zippo. I don't smoke, and am getting annoyed at the Zippo's one huge disadvantage of evaporating fuel.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 8, 2012)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> Headlamps! My EDC is now a Zebralight and I keep the headband nearby. If you're doing anything at all more than just walking around in a dark place, a headlamp is incredibly more useful than a handheld light.
> 
> Rechargeable batteries and smart charger. Changed the entire way I used and thought about my lights, to say nothing of the cost and pollution benefits vs. primaries.
> 
> One of those portable stowable canopies. What a life saver! Get to a job site and 2 minutes later have cover from the rain or sun. Often times have to add a tarp to one or two sides, as here in Oregon the rain frequently comes in sideways. Great for shooting or picnicing or grilling in the back yard. Set it up in the rain while camping and then have a base of operations to set up the tent under. Once the tent is watertight, move the canopy out in front of the tent and you now have a covered outdoor area. Wish I had room to keep one in each of my trucks.



~ Chance 

Im glad I finally spent the money and purchased some Bose speakers for my computer.


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 17, 2012)

I have to add the Inova Microlight. For how small that thing is, it is bright. And it's got high, low and flash (or momentary on, programmable). Not too many days go by that I don't use it for something. 

I was posting in another thread and reminded myself and thought it deserved a nod.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 18, 2012)

man I'm glad I found and mended a hole in my shorts. People aren't looking at me funny anymore!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 18, 2012)

_Man, I'm glad I got this ~ _





_I bought it for myself, as a Fathers Day gift. I returned home, asked my 15 year old son if he wanted to go on a bike-ride. Away we went, two hours together_ with no _electronic interference. Electra Townie ~ $$$$. A couple hours with my son ~ Priceless._ 

_~ Chance_


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 18, 2012)

~

Nice old-style chain guard ......

but .. ~ Chance , where's the Helment and body pads ?!

Oh yeah ... and don't forget the Bug-splatter safety glasses !

Big June-bugs ... in the eye ... really hurts !

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 18, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Man, I'm glad I got this ~ _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love my Electra too...Coaster 3i


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 18, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Nice old-style chain guard ......
> 
> ...



_Hi TMG, 

While riding with my son yesterday I cracked him up with this information. ~ 

_The first testicular guard, the "Cup," was used in Hockey in 1874, but the helmet wasn't mandatory until the early 70's. That means it only took 100 years for men to realize that their brain is also important. 

_ 
I wear a helmet, and something to protect my eyes while riding.... never know when a bug is going to make a three-point landing in your eye. _:duck: 

_~ Chance _


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 18, 2012)

_~ Black Beauty ~ Very cool!  

Hi Tim, 

I'm really enjoying the upright riding position. Being 55 and riding with a 15 year old it's a big :twothumbs My gluts are digging the big, padded seat. 

Old-School for me, 

~ Chance
_


----------



## AZPops (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a bad ride Chance!


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 18, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _~ Black Beauty ~ Very cool!
> 
> Hi Tim,
> 
> ...




Upright is definitely where it's at, even for a young 46 yr old whipper snapper like me...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 18, 2012)

AZPops said:


> That's a bad ride Chance!



_Thanks Pops, what do you use to get around the campsites?_



F250XLT said:


> Upright is definitely where it's at, even for a young 46 yr old whipper snapper like me...



_"Where it's at" I know, right? I haven't been this cool in years! _:laughing: 

_~ Chance_


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 18, 2012)

~

Naw ... it needs a Bananna seat , Hi-rise handlebars and Tastle'd grips !

Also a deck of cards in the spokes ... for that 426 Hemi sound !

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 18, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _"Where it's at" I know, right? I haven't been this cool in years! _:laughing:
> 
> _~ Chance_



See there, you had no idea how cool you still are 



TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Naw ... it needs a Bananna seat , Hi-rise handlebars and Tastle'd grips !
> 
> ...




I have decks of cards, but clothes pins are another story. Kids nowadays have no idea how fun that was...


----------



## Steve K (Jun 18, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Upright is definitely where it's at, even for a young 46 yr old whipper snapper like me...



upright is fine, but sometimes reclined is even better! 

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4116/4764437367_1068168ed3_b_d.jpg

It does help my 52 yr old neck and still lets me move along at speed!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 18, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> See there, you had no idea how cool you still are
> 
> I have decks of cards, but clothes pins are another story. Kids nowadays have no idea how fun that was...



~

Kids now days would not understand what the purpose of a Clothes Pin was.

Now days they are just used to keep the potato chip bag closed .

The good wooden ones can still be bought at good quality Dollar Stores.


As far as Clothes Lines go ...............

You mean you hung your underwear out in the back yard ... for ALL to see ?

Yup ......... we had no pride back then .

~


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 18, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Not THAT is hilarious, we certainly saw nothing wrong with it back in the day...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 18, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Naw ... it needs a Bananna seat , Hi-rise handlebars and Tastle'd grips !
> 
> ...


 
OH Man did you just touch a place in my brain that brought back memories! It was a green Schwinn. Good times. Thanks TMG. 

~ Chance


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 20, 2012)

My original Lux V Surefire U2. Bought it used 2.5 years ago, used it hard every day since. Best light I've ever owned, bar-none. I want to see what the new UM2 is going to be like but I don't think it'll have the utility of the original.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 20, 2012)

*my 1999 4runner Limited I got new in Dec 1998*

goes everywhere does everything and had not ever left me stranded


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 21, 2012)

Throughout the years with my interest in knives I kept hearing what a great carry knife the Benchmade 940 Osborne was, well I thought it looked just ok, throughout that time I bought plenty of knives most in the 3.5" blade size trying to find that perfect EDC knife but none really completely satisfied me. I was fine with what I had in the tactical sized folders but still the perfect pocket knife for EDC eluded me.

One night a couple months back I had the bug and was determined to order another knife, but what to get? It felt absolutely critical that I place a order that night before I went to sleep no matter, I had spent the previous week reading everything I could looking for that knife that spoke to me but nothing did and I was on full tilt eyes burning and head hurting, I'm sure none of you have every been there right. 

Anyway I was down to my last minute my shoulders could no longer support my head, man I had to sleep so for some strange reason I pulled the trigger on the BM 940, I had spent no time that week researching it and it wasn't even on my list not even close but somehow I ended up placing that order.

Now I don't know what I was thinking why did it take so long for me to come around to it? Everything in it's specs said it was the right knife for me and I had read lots of great things about it but just never got one, I really like G-10 handles so maybe I was thinking I would not like the 940's aluminum handles.

So it turned out the 940 is my favorite pocket knife by a good margin over any other similar sized knife I ever owned and I'm very glad I ordered it but it still is kind of strange to me why it took so long for me to realize it even though all the signs was starring me in the face.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 21, 2012)

the beautiful girl next door.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 21, 2012)

_Ted, 

You married the beautiful girl next door? _:goodjob:_ That is so romantic. _:twothumbs _How long have the two of you been together? _
_
~ Chance
_


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 21, 2012)

Man I'm glad I got my first Malkoff! How many can agree with me on that?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 21, 2012)

~

I can agree ... that you seem happy that you got it .

~


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 21, 2012)

Chauncey, naw, nothing that permanent..I'm still single..except for once in a while..

unfortunately my one true love, Joy, was eaten by zombies (some say they were ghouls) in the seventies..there is video of the gruesome event; I posted the link in a near-by thread, may she rest in peace. :candle:





ps, is that your real name, or did you read (or watch?)and love "Being There"????


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 21, 2012)

_Hi Ted, 

No. No. Yes, a couple of times. Please explain the ending to me......the walking on the water part. 

~ Chance 

:eeksign: Sorry to hear about Joy. May she rest in pieces.
_


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Man I'm glad I got my first Malkoff! How many can agree with me on that?



Definite +1 on that.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 22, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Man I'm glad I got my first Malkoff! How many can agree with me on that?



_From GLOCK's sigline_ ~ G2 with M61NLLL, 9P with M91N, 6P with Custom M61W XML, E1B/VME/M31 219, VME/M31 ~ 

_+ 1 .....yep they're just like potato chips...really good potato chips. 

~ Chance

_


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 22, 2012)

Goal Zero Nomad 7 Adventure kit...best solar charging option at a decent price. It's efficient, powerful, and charges 4 AA eneloops, no prob. Got it wet a few times, still workin'. Comes with a car plug adapter as well. Last time I went camping, I brought it, and I was charging in laws Iphones, there r/c air pump, two-way radios...even topped off my next "Man I'm glad I got that!"

Portable power pack. Can jump start a car, has USB ports, two car ports. I ran my base scanner off it for 8 eight hours, and it still had plenty of juice. Great for topping off my rc's for lights, or my two way radios during an extended power outage.


These are just two of the few items that are worth their weight in gold when they are needed.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Chance you forgot my two fav's my E1B/VME/M31 219, and VME/M31 that I switch out back and forth for my EDC lights.




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _From GLOCK's sigline_ ~ G2 with M61NLLL, 9P with M91N, 6P with Custom M61W XML ~
> 
> _+ 1 .....yep they're just like potato chips...really good potato chips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 22, 2012)

> Portable power pack. Can jump start a car, has USB ports, two car ports. I ran my base scanner off it for 8 eight hours, and it still had plenty of juice. Great for topping off my rc's for lights, or my two way radios during an extended power outage.



Hey AoW,
what is the size of this? Sounds like a valuable tool. You wouldn't happen to have a pic would ya?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 23, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Hey Chance you forgot my two fav's my E1B/VME/M31 219, and VME/M31 that I switch out back and forth for my EDC lights.





 _Sorry GLOCK 22, oversight corrected. 

~ Chance_


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 23, 2012)

well, Chance, if I may be so bold as to call you that, the walking on water was from the writers pov I believe purely for the entertainment value of surprised delight..from the pov of the story, it says, I believe, that the man was MORE than Christ-LIKE..and meant to provoke wonder..a great ending for the story and the movie I think...and was meant to leave you pondering...he didnt know who he was?..yet in his innocence he was all knowing..

now, to be not ot: get it? got it? glad yet?


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 23, 2012)

I was just picking at you, no need to say you're sorry... just trying to get a laugh out of ya.




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Sorry GLOCK 22, oversight corrected.
> 
> ~ Chance_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 23, 2012)

Pick on, playful banter is always appreciated. To tell you the truth AGLOCK45ISBETTER I was really surprised that I missed the last two. 
That'ill teach me to drink and post. :drunk: 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 23, 2012)

TedTheLed said:


> well, Chance, if I may be so bold as to call you that, the walking on water was from the writers pov I believe purely for the entertainment value of surprised delight..from the pov of the story, it says, I believe, that the man was MORE than Christ-LIKE..and meant to provoke wonder..a great ending for the story and the movie I think...and was meant to leave you pondering...he didnt know who he was?..yet in his innocence he was all knowing..
> 
> now, to be not ot: get it? got it? glad yet?



Hi Ted, 

Chance it is. ~ "surprised delight" ~ I like that. Your right, it did provoke wonder, and left me pondering. Indeed, a great ending. Thanks for your take on the writing. 

~ Chance


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 23, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> Hey AoW,
> what is the size of this? Sounds like a valuable tool. You wouldn't happen to have a pic would ya?



Sure, Pal. Here's a pic of it powering my Grundig Shortwave Field Radio and Charging a SF B65 Battery:


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 23, 2012)

That's true a Glock .45 is nice I had one once.



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Pick on, playful banter is always appreciated. To tell you the truth AGLOCK45ISBETTER I was really surprised that I missed the last two.
> That'ill teach me to drink and post. :drunk:
> 
> ~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 23, 2012)

_Just more playful banter, I wasn't yelling a Glock 45 is better, I was just foolin about with your username. As far as a 45 being better than a 22, it depends on what you're shooting, and how long you can afford to shoot at it. My bedside armament is an XD45 with an internal laser. The laser is so I don't have to ask the intruder to wait while I put on my glasses. :tired: 

~ Chance_


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 23, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Man I'm glad I got my first Malkoff! How many can agree with me on that?



I am set to get my first also. Good to hear you like it.



> ...My bedside armament is an XD45...


I love this piece. When I was shopping, I was on a budget so I didn't get the Springfield. So, my bedside armament is a Taurus 24/7. I gotta say though, it hasn't misfired yet.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 24, 2012)

Springfield nice. My G22 has the SF X300 on it. I'm glad I put it on my G22 because of the same reason you put your laser on your XD45. It lights up a room perfect, and also kyhunter1 and me like to set up targets at night and shot, it's pretty awesome until you run out of ammo and have to go buy more.




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Just more playful banter, I wasn't yelling a Glock 45 is better, I was just foolin about with your username. As far as a 45 being better than a 22, it depends on what you're shooting, and how long you can afford to shoot at it. My bedside armament is an XD45 with an internal laser. The laser is so I don't have to ask the intruder to wait while I put on my glasses. :tired:
> 
> ~ Chance_


----------



## Slazmo (Jun 24, 2012)

In the process of moving house and the things I am finding and continually saying - thank christ I got that! As for most of the time I'll be sure that you cant get it these days...

Most of my tools are on the cheapish scale, however great quality and most have lifetime guarantees so thankful for that. Also while were on bikes, my Norco Sasquatch 2006 - absolutely bombproof! However I do have a spot in my heart for the Electra's as I once worked in a bike shop and built about a 1000 of them - not one had an issue going together and not many ever came back with anything more serious than a chewed up derailleur (as they were Shimano Tourney and crap in the first place)...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 24, 2012)

Slazmo said:


> Most of my tools are on the cheapish scale, however great quality and most have lifetime guarantees.......



Cheap, Great Quality, and Lifetime Guarantees! 

Slazmo, I want some new tools, and the ones you have sound perfect! Please provide the name brand. 

Thanks much,

~ Chance


----------



## Slazmo (Jun 26, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Cheap, Great Quality, and Lifetime Guarantees!
> 
> Slazmo, I want some new tools, and the ones you have sound perfect! Please provide the name brand. Chance



Got them at Big W quiet a few years back - as long as I keep my receipt they're warranted... Well more like refundable now as they dont stock them any more... Cant remember the brand as they're not stamped individually, however the box was and thats now lost.

All I know is that they're not Stanley, Cresent or any other fan dangle brand. But they stripped and rebuilt my Mirage, Jimny and other cars and all have stood the test of time and abuse! Something I've found that Sidchrome cant even do these days - snapped a Sidchrome Spanner and also broke a Kinchrome 1/4'' socket wrench...


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 26, 2012)

angelofwar said:


> Sure, Pal. Here's a pic of it powering my Grundig Shortwave Field Radio and Charging a SF B65 Battery:



That's nice and compact.

I also couldn't tell you how many times I've used these little puppies:






I just had to grab them for a battery compartment and thought man! I'm glad I got these. So many screws would be utter pains without these.


----------



## Shurefire (Jul 22, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Springfield nice. My G22 has the SF X300 on it. I'm glad I put it on my G22 because of the same reason you put your laser on your XD45. It lights up a room perfect, and also kyhunter1 and me like to set up targets at night and shot, it's pretty awesome until you run out of ammo and have to go buy more.



X300 on a Glock 21SF with a pressure pad. The light is awesome. Now if we can only get Gene to make a weapon light........... I may have to try the oveready X300 though, it looks amazing, at least from the beamshots.


----------



## NotRegulated (Jul 22, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I'll glad I got my Leef custom 9P body.
> 
> Not just because they are no longer available. But the versatility is fantastic when mated with the custom Malkoff M60 LED drop-in inside of it. I not only have a light with an excellent design incorporating both Surefire and Leef. But the output is from an excellently designed drop-in as well. Plus, there's another bonus . . . I can use either 2x18500 rechargeable cells, but also 3xCR123 primaries _*without having to change the drop-in!*_
> 
> What started out as just a "I want more than one in my collection" sort of thing. Turned into "Man, I'm Glad I got That!"



Well said. I find my Leef 2x18500 C-C tube very handy for the reasons you state. However, I have found that those bodies will not work with a bored out A19 extension. Something about the Leef tailcap threads too short to make contact with the A19. I bought a custom HAIII A19 from Overready just for use with my Leef and found out they won't work.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jul 23, 2012)

A Malkoff weapon light built like the Surefire X300, now that's something that would be awesome!



Shurefire said:


> X300 on a Glock 21SF with a pressure pad. The light is awesome. Now if we can only get Gene to make a weapon light........... I may have to try the oveready X300 though, it looks amazing, at least from the beamshots.


----------



## redaudi (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm glad I got my permit to carry and my 9mm.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 27, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Im glad I finally spent the money and purchased some Bose speakers for my computer.


Now buy some Klipsch speakers for your computer so you can be glad you got rid of the Bose speakers.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 27, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I created this Flashlight ~ Battery chart to help me remember which light can use rechargeable batteries. It had become hard to remember, so I thought why try?


That's why all of my lights run on 1 or 2 RCR123s, or 1 AA or 1 AAA. There is no way to get the battery types confused.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 27, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Man, I'm glad I got this ~ _


That I like. How is Townie to ride?

I have these:











The blue one is my first adult bike, bought in high school with grocery-bagging money, 14 years old and every single part has been replaced now. The red one is new -- and all-wheel drive. :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks fyrstomer,

The Townie is a great ride, very responsive and I love the upright position. Being 55 a Boardwalk bike suites me fine. If you visit the bicycle thread, you will see the Townie I fell in love with. I think it's on the last page of the thread. It's the white customized unit. I B diggin it the most!!

Still having your first Big Boy Bike after 14 years is way cool! If I was you, I'd never let it go. Just replace/upgrade what you need to. I don't understand how your red bike is all-wheel drive, please provide better pictures, and more information. 

Hope you have a great weekend,

~ Chance


----------



## Elderberry (Jul 28, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> Have you ever uttered that phrase or something similar?



Actually, I more often find myself uttering the phrase "why didn't I get THAT instead..???" :thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 29, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> ...The red one is new -- *and all-wheel drive*. :devil:



Is that a real thing, AWD?

Edit: I have found that it is. Neato.


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 29, 2012)

Now that I think of it, I rarely use my PC, except for major apps, like Maya and Photoshop. I use the iPad most of all. 

When I first got it, I didn't think I'd ever have a need for an oversized iPhone. It just didn't seem to fill any need. Now, it's my most used thing I have - more than my phone or tv. It simplifies almost everything work/play oriented.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 29, 2012)

Video showing an AWD bicycle. WOW!

~ Chance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS4ik9xEijM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 30, 2012)

That's the one. They were in-production from 2001 to 2011. I ordered one of the last frames in late 2011, and built it using proceeds from the sale of my Cool Fall Tri-V. (when I realized I could pay for ALL the parts using money from selling the Tri-V, I gained a whole new appreciation for just how inflated my expectations of prices had become since I became a full-on flashaholic.)

I recently saw the last production model at auction on eBay for a ridiculous $20,000. Now the company is focused on building AWD motorcycles for the US Army. Man, I'm glad I got that while I still could. Should be fun in the snow this winter.


----------



## Gravediggaz (Oct 30, 2012)

*What Are Your Best Recent Purchases? That Was Worth Every Penny*

What are some of the best things you have bought the last few weeks, months, or years that still pay off TODAY.

I'm talking about things that have continued to be useful as ever or things that are just extremely fun even through time.

for me

Wolverine DuraShocks boots.....they have been the best work boots I have ever had super comfy and tough!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What Are Your Best Recent Purchases? That Was Worth Every Penny*

McGizmo BB warm mule.
CRK small Sebenza 
My favorite EDC to date.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What Are Your Best Recent Purchases? That Was Worth Every Penny*

-Ecco Sirius Military boots
-Michelin XIce XI2
-Xtar Chargers
-1999 4runner Limited (bought new in 1998)
-Litespeed Tellico
-MTB shoes (Specialized and Lake winter boots) = anything with BOA lacing system
-Pur faucet filters
-Dyson vac
-3M grip tape
-Echo PB500T backpack blower
-Echo srm-230
-Lorex security camera system

worth every penny


----------



## vpr5703 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What Are Your Best Recent Purchases? That Was Worth Every Penny*

2011 Ford Fusion
Olight M21X
Asus TF300T Tablet


----------



## weez82 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What Are Your Best Recent Purchases? That Was Worth Every Penny*

1995 GEO Metro. Purchased for $350 in 2005. Spent maybe $600 on maintenance (all the basic stuff) over the years. Had 50K miles when I got it, now over 120K and still going strong. The car is ugly but it gets me to work. And the truth is, I've been waiting for the car to die on me so I can get a new one but she wont give in, lol. I dont think I'll ever find a deal like that again.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What Are Your Best Recent Purchases? That Was Worth Every Penny*

Ridgid 36'' Professional Aluminum Landscape Rake. I wanted one for years but wouldn't spend the money. $45 for a rake? No way! Received some birthday money from the inlaws and off to Home Depot I went. I've never regretted it.

18'' Paint Roller Tray & Roller Handel. I don't use them that often, but when I do......worth every penny.

Refurbished iPad 2, purchased from Apple. It came with a new back cover, and factory warranty. Instant FanBoy.

Malkoff MD2 with high/low switch sporting a Nichia 219. I love the versatility and tint.

Every Japanese Maple I've ever bought. 23  They're my only weakness.......besides beer. 

~ Chance


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: What Are Your Best Recent Purchases? That Was Worth Every Penny*

New Balance MR790... the most comfortable shoes I've had in a looong time.

Victorinox Pioneer, bought new in 1982 and still going strong.

2005 VW Passat 4motion wagon.

Breyer's Natural Vanilla ice Cream... always good for you... as a mood enhancer.


----------



## RBR (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: What Are Your Best Recent Purchases? That Was Worth Every Penny*

.....


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: What Are Your Best Recent Purchases? That Was Worth Every Penny*

didnt eat all day before oral surgery, so after that, on the way home, I stopped and bought a tub of cozy shack rice pudding. Man! glad I got that.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 1, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Man I'm glad I got my first Malkoff! How many can agree with me on that?



Definitely! Especially the early run Ws and the Neutrals that are no longer available!


----------

